# Moebis Viper Mk2 Complete



## Timescape (Feb 2, 2010)

Finally completed the Viper I started in Apr. I didn't like the stand so I made a replacement. I also added some wire to the engines to replicate the missing piping. Otherwise the kit was out of the box. Here are a few pics.
































































Here is the link to the full album:

http://s967.photobucket.com/albums/...=view&current=MoebiusViperMk2Completed002.jpg

and for the build up

http://s967.photobucket.com/albums/...ld/?action=view&current=ViperMkIIBuild002.jpg

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Beauty! All around good stuff. The weathering really makes this kit stand out. Better base too. Just goes to show what is possible OOB with a few homemade modifications.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great job!!! I really like the weathering and the battle damage. 
Steve


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Nice painting / weathering. Good job!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

incredible!


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Very, very nice!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PERFECT!
Your weathering is awesomely done.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Gotta agree with all of the above. The subtle weathering makes this a stand-out build! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Yes indeed, this is a very nice build! Great job on the weathering!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very cool! Great job on very "realistic" weathering. Nice base too. - Denis


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Doesn't get any better than that! Saved those pics for reference! :thumbsup:


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I love it. The weathering is outstanding.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Man this is a textbook "clean" build with nice weathering and subtle details! I hope mine comes out as nice when I finally get around to it! Great job!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

very nice work


----------



## butch101 (Jun 27, 2006)

wonderful build !!! I wish I just could get one for Christmas.


Butch


----------



## JohnnyBros718 (Apr 10, 2010)

Fantastic work, Timescape!

Did you use the kit decals and what brand and shades of paint did you use? 

Great stuff!

Regards and Aloha,

Johnny B.


----------

